# Carving clubs and groups in the US and Canada



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

CARVING. Can't edit tile when you mess it up.

If you are new to stick making and or carving, carving clubs are a great resource. Normally there will be a few stick makers in a club or group. Even if you have to drive a ways I think you would find it worth your time. Clubs mostly meet only once or twice a month. When I traveled more than I do now I looked for clubs to visit in the places I was going. They always welcome other carvers and new people. They are wonderful sources of information. This is the best general US and Candida list of clubs I know of. There may be others groups that are not listed here. Or some to these may be gone. If there are changes you can find from one of these groups when you call or email. I hope you will take time to check one out.

.http://woodcarvingillustrated.com/clubs/

There is also the American National Cane Club.They are located in central Pennsylvania. There are some other chapters in a few states.

http://www.caneclub.org/index.html


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats sound advice .The advantage of groups like this is as much a social event as pratical. I have found people will share materials as well. The local club i attend a guy will give me a couple of sheets of rams horn for carving intials or horoscope signs to fit on the shank in return i pass on a couple of hazel shanks.

When i first started carving the help was very useful for using materaials like ram and buffalo horn also was given list of supplies and discussed things like Japanese rasps double sided which i think are the best thing since sliced bread.So theres lots of hints and tips to had at these places


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

There you go hope thats what you wanted?

Sean


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I belong to a local turning club. It's one of the best things I've done to help myself learn wood turning. I'm sure it's the same for carving. Nothing beats actual in-person learning from someone who already knows what they're doing.

Rodney


----------

